

PostGIS 2.2 leveraging power of PostgreSQL 9.5 - pykello
http://www.postgresonline.com/journal/archives/350-PostGIS-2.2-leveraging-power-of-PostgreSQL-9.5.html

======
hoka
This is awesome! We're looking forward to ST_AsTWKB. We've had to do some
interesting things to get our data small enough for use on the front end, and
hope that this makes our life easier.

